# Severums in 75G?



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

I just moved some fish out of my 75g so i have room for something different.
I havent kept severums before so i decided to get some opinions.

Would i be able to keep a pair comfortably in the 75?

How about 4?

i'm leaning more towards a pair with a couple ditchers. 4 seems to be pushing it lol.

thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Hello. I used to have one Green Severum in my 55 gallon tank and he got massive. I was glad I only had one. He was awesome though. He was the most peaceful and easy going fish I had ever owned. The average size of them is 9 to 10 inches. I honestly wouldn't want but two of them in a 75 gallon, but that's just me.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

CutieSusieQ said:


> Hello. I used to have one Green Severum in my 55 gallon tank and he got massive. I was glad I only had one. He was awesome though. He was the most peaceful and easy going fish I had ever owned. The average size of them is 9 to 10 inches. I honestly wouldn't want but two of them in a 75 gallon, but that's just me.


Yea is was expecting them to reach atleast 8-9". I just thought a pair might be alright as most ppl Keep a Pair of Jacks together.

Maybe i'll just do an apisto type tank. Just hard to find where i live lol.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

A pair in a 75 would work unless they are both males, at which point there might be issues.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

i was originally going for a pair male and female to see some breeding behaviour.

Also any suggestions as to which type of severums i should try and get?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

A pair will be fine in a 75g. You can also add some Bolivian Rams, Keyholes, or similar too.

Depends was is available to you.

I like Rotkiels and Green (also called turquise).

Some prefer the Gold or Super Reds.

Most other species are mail order only.

...Bill


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Rotkiels are nice! lol

I'll see what's available.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Rotkeils ( my favorite) are now going for the same price as the others. Where in Canada are you sjwrx?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

In Markham ONT, know where i can find some???


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Purchasing 4 small sevs and letting them grow together has a very good chance of working well.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

i may get 6 and try to get a pair.

How about Geos? would i be able to keep any in a 75?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

sjwrx said:


> i may get 6 and try to get a pair.
> 
> How about Geos? would i be able to keep any in a 75?


With or without the Severums?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

With or without, just curious


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Without!
If your pair of Severums wind up spawning in a 75 gallon tank, the Geos won't have enough room in there to escape the egg & fry protective 'Reign Of Terror', man......  
With enough wood and rocks to build up structure and break up sight lines, I believe a single Severum could stock well with a trio group of Geos, though. Steindachneri maybe?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

i wouldnt mind a single Sev and a trio of Geo's if thats possible.

I'll have to see what's readily available to me though. I may Just move my Flowerhorn to the 75g Alone and play with the 125 instead.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

sjwrx said:


> In Markham ONT, know where i can find some???


They seem to show up quite regularly in Big Al's. I have a bunch that seem to be mostly males the way they are beating each other up. Are you looking for small juveniles?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

BillD said:


> sjwrx said:
> 
> 
> > In Markham ONT, know where i can find some???
> ...


Which big als? Depends i wouldnt mind just a solo Rotkeil with some apisto's and such. 
Depends on what i can find. If there are a bunch of small juvi's i may try for a pair but yea lol.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

I just saw some Heros Severus Atabapo, anyone have experience with these guys??


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've heard Severums are very slow growing .. From a two incher to adult , it takes three or four years ? Other than , Rotkeils , Greens , Super Reds , and Golds ... what other strains are there ? LFS has one called Red Shoulder , not sure what those are ....


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Bamboo said:


> I've heard Severums are very slow growing .. From a two incher to adult , it takes three or four years ? Other than , Rotkeils , Greens , Super Reds , and Golds ... what other strains are there ? LFS has one called Red Shoulder , not sure what those are ....


LFS's tend to name them a ton of different names, though i'm sure some are actually the same as the other. Red Shoulder is another name for Rotkeil i believe.

Sigh whenever i'm looking for something i never find, though i did find a 6-7" Rotkeil Severum for $50, not sure i want it that big to start lol.


----------

